
Fuck, Marry or Kill? Upsetting New App Launched - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/11/25/fmk-app-fuck-marry-kill-app-dating-app-digital-romance-online/
======
woliveirajr
> Dating apps simply aren’t fun enough, the founders claim, but would you put
> your ego on the line? Being told you’d be ‘Killed’ multiple times in a row
> doesn’t sound like fun to us…

When everything becomes gamified, putting yourself at display to find out how
much everyone else would prefer a zombie over you might turn down some
people... I won't be surprised if (and when) some headlines shows up in some
months: "young girl found dead in her room after being _killed_ in a dating
app".

------
dudul
The "Kill" option is a little over the top. Maybe they could have gone with
something like "Ignore", or "no way", something a little less violent. Other
than that, I don't find it more disgraceful than what's currently out there.

